# Verona Pooth Promi Shopping Queen 04.08.2019



## Robbert (5 Aug. 2019)

Hallo an alle!

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit ein Video oder Caps (oder gar beides) von der heißen Verona Pooth aus der gestrigen (04.08.19) Promi-Shopping-Queen Sendung auf VOX zu posten (Jasmin Wagner wurde schon bedacht)? 

Verona sah wirklich rattenscharf :WOW: aus - es lohnt sich alsol!! wink2

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall und viele Grüße!
Robbert


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Aug. 2019)

Robbert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Hat jemand die Möglichkeit ein Video oder Caps (oder gar beides) von der heißen Verona Pooth aus der gestrigen (04.08.19) Promi-Shopping-Queen Sendung auf VOX zu posten (Jasmin Wagner wurde schon bedacht)?
> 
> ...



ich hoffe Du kannst noch schlafen?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Nrocs (6 Aug. 2019)

Würde mich da gerne anschließen


----------



## Robbert (7 Aug. 2019)

Hi Nrocs,

Du hast ne PN, schau mal rein!! 

Viele Grüße,
Robbert


----------



## Robbert (7 Aug. 2019)

*hat sich erledigt; thread kann geschlossen werden!!!*


----------



## dingsbums (9 Aug. 2019)

in wie weit hat sich das erledigt? hätt mich schon gefreut wenn die anfrage erfüllt worden wäre. schade.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2019)

*...bitteschön !!!*

https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=3341972#post3341972


----------



## chini72 (18 Aug. 2019)

UND JETZT NOCH EIN VIDEO!! DAS wäre der HAMMER!!


----------

